
Half of Millennials Live Paycheck to Paycheck, Study Finds - randomname2
http://www.wsj.com/articles/most-millennials-dont-see-becoming-millionaires-study-finds-1470229204
======
throwaway2374
Unsurprised.

I wonder what's Millennials' suicide rate.

